# Pacific Pintos Miniature Horses Foaling Cams



## Joanne (Mar 9, 2012)

Now that I was enlightened that this forum existed I am thrilled to be apart of it.

We have four mares on now with (fingers crossed) five more to go.

We are just watching Jewels right now. Though she is early, she has had thick colostrum for several days now.

Here is the link to our cams: http://www.marestare...s=pacificpintos

This is Jewels, the maiden mare we are watching.


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 9, 2012)

Welcome - Yes, I have been watching Jewels and the college student (pre-vet) that works for me was also watching her last night when she couldn't sleep. I was sure I would see a foal this morning.... come on Jewels!!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Joanne, I have been watching her for the last few nights




I am so glad you found us, we are a good bunch





Renee


----------



## MeganH (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Joanne! I have already been watching too! Glad you found this forum!


----------



## Connie P (Mar 9, 2012)

Welcome Joanne! I love watching your cams when I can. I usually check in in the morning and in the evening. Best of luck to you this foaling season!


----------



## cassie (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Joanne I am so glad you found this forum! I have been watching Jewels on marestare for the last week! hoping she will foal really soon for you!


----------



## Joanne (Mar 10, 2012)

Jewels is bred to my Black Sabino Splashed White, Nostalgias Show Me The Money son, Nostalgias Dirty Money.

We have only just recently tested him for splashed white, and he turned out to be carrying that gene which he received from his sire.

Here is a photo of him:




Nostalgias Dirty Money


----------



## cassie (Mar 10, 2012)

oh he is lovely



what a gorgeous baby it will be!!! can't wait!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 10, 2012)

11,30 pm and she is down sternal already


----------



## Joanne (Mar 10, 2012)

Her favorite spot is laying down!

I am waiting for her to stay up





I think I am getting exhausted from her setting off the pager so often!


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 10, 2012)

Ohhhhh, this is going to be a pretty one...lovely horses. Welcome!


----------



## Joanne (Mar 10, 2012)

*She is a maiden, so I just want her to have a safe foaling for her first time.*

*Thank you all for your kind comments.*


----------



## Eagle (Mar 11, 2012)

Kids are back at school tomorrow



so I will be back on watch


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey where is Jewels?I have been watching her.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 11, 2012)

Praying for a safe foaling for your lovely maiden! Should be a stunning foal.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 12, 2012)

looks like the other girls must be getting close. I think Jewels is cam 4.


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 12, 2012)

Jewels is resting at 2.10 and doesnt seem too bothered at the moment


----------



## MeganH (Mar 12, 2012)

Very pretty



She looks a little uncomfy but is trying to stand in once place. Now she is still.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 13, 2012)

Just hanging out, munching.


----------



## Joanne (Mar 13, 2012)

Heavy rains and winds here for the next few days. All girls will be in for the day.

Miss Jewels has decided she wants to cook her foal a little longer!

Susie is the farthest along today: Here is our 2012 line up:

#1 China 314

#2 Susie 324 She is in her past foaling time period, but does not have any significant udder development.

#3 Anne?? We purchased this mare in foal. She was first exposed on May 1, 2011

#4 Jewels 318

Off cameras for now:

Lady 305, Strawberry 297, Kitty Hawk 297, Abyss 286, Candy 233 days pregnant.


----------



## Connie P (Mar 13, 2012)

Watching your girls for a bit.  I see you out there cleaning stalls!


----------



## Joanne (Mar 13, 2012)

Now that was something to see me in my ankle length raincoat!

Hopefully my four legged inspectors had your attention. They sure were in a hurry to get back to their nest.


----------



## cassie (Mar 14, 2012)

9:21pm all girls are standing quietly


----------



## Eagle (Mar 14, 2012)

3.30 and Jewel is doing a lot of belly biting

and now she is rubbing her booty up her hay bucket


----------



## Joanne (Mar 14, 2012)

Jewels is a puzzle to me. I wonder if any of you have had a similar experience?

This mare bagged up on March 3rd, not rock hard but a good 1/2 -3/4 full and had thick (I mean like she was foaling thick) colostrum. I found it when I was just checking her udders, not milking them out, just reaching under to check to see if there was any change. I brought my cupped hand out and there was a drop of amber colored colostrum, the thick, egg-white drying type on my hand.

My past experience was that a mare at this stage would have foaled in 24-72 hours. Jewels is a maiden mare and was just 313 days at that point.

Her udders stayed the same for a week and then on the 11th went back to small udders. She is now 319 days along.

While I am thrilled she is cooking the foal longer, I am confused at this pre-foaling experience.

Normally just before foaling we do see the foal get active, and we have not seen an active foal. I am thinking the foal is not that large, and it has certainly been quiet.

Have any of you had anything like this happen to you?


----------



## Joanne (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Diane. I appreciate your experience. I have never seen anything like this. I will run it by my veterinarian as well.

Just hate to start her first foal and my first foal of the year out bad. I am also concerned that I do not see fetal movement.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes I am sending



too that she has a safe and easy foaling (and soon) so you can relax.

Hugs renee


----------



## Joanne (Mar 14, 2012)

I sent my experienced equine veterinarian an email this am, and just received this back:

*"**Baby is not ready yet. False primary labor. Just have to wait it out. If she starts streaming colostrum, collect it and freeze. She'll probably foal normally. "*

I sure hope so......

Diane I really have not seen or felt movement recently. I do see her swishing her tail, biting at her sides, and rubbing on fences and feed buckets.

I have, when I brought her in in the evening, put my hand on her belly when she was eatting to see if I could feel the baby move. I know this is a common time to see and feel movement and I will continue trying that, but so far the answer is no.

I normally see quite a lot of movement in the last 6-12 hours before foaling and then it is quiet until they foal. But I would expect to see more movement at this stage of pregnancy than I am seeing now.

And yes, the date are correct. We ultrasound our mares. I do not think this is a large foal. Just my hunch, but there it is.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 14, 2012)

I hope so too, I think I would be tempted to get her scanned to see the foals position. JMHO


----------



## cassie (Mar 15, 2012)

wow good advice Diane





Joanne I really hope all your foalings go well





A friend of mine had a mare in foal, she didn't feel the foal move once, and believe me she was looking LOL and feeling and she had a beautiful healthy colt





its so hard to know with these tricky mares isn't it... they love to make us worry





I really hope all goes well with your mare!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 15, 2012)

Adding my prayers for a smooth and safe delivery for Jewels, but try not to panic - maiden mares do some very odd things on the run up to foaling IMO!


----------



## Connie P (Mar 15, 2012)

I have learned quite a bit from this conversation. Thanks so much Diane and Joanne! I will be saying extra prayers for Jewel and her unborn foal.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 15, 2012)

Sending up prayers for her. BTW this year neither of my mares were showing bouncing babies (as in the past years). I only felt movement "feeling" at feeding time and several times got concerned when I was not feeling any. Fast forward to two textbook delivery/healthy foals.


----------



## Joanne (Mar 15, 2012)

Since we have a rainy day here and the technology, I think I am going to ultrasound her. A live foal and seeing a head would make me feel much more secure.

I will keep you posted.

She has been yawning this am and rubbing her back legs on the feed container. With luck, when I get out there I will see fetal movement...


----------



## Joanne (Mar 15, 2012)

Half of our mares are bred to *Magic Man's Color Prints*. He is a black frame sabino stallion, homozygous for black.




And half to *Nostalgia's Dirty Money "Monet", *a black sabino, splashed white stallion, homozygous for black.




The new mare "Annie " that we just got is bred to an outside stallion, *Blue Chips Lucky Strike Echo, *that is a buckskin, homozygous for bay.


----------



## Joanne (Mar 15, 2012)

Then Dianne, you would probably love to see this ultrasound we took a few years ago. Probably the best full side view of a fetus we have captured in a photo.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh Wow, thank you so much Joanne for sharing, that pics is just amazing. I am glad that you are able to scan Jewels, it will put your mind at rest knowing the foal is in the right position


----------



## Eagle (Mar 15, 2012)

she seems very itchy??


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi Joanne,

Hoping to hear news. Keeping her in my prayers.

And thanks for posting the US picture. I've never seen one that clearly defined either. Most of the time when the vet is working and she's moving the wand around and looking at the screen and she's saying there's the head, there's the cord... All I see is a fuzzy screen!


----------



## Joanne (Mar 15, 2012)

I ultrasounded Jewels this after noon and had a foal's eye staring back at me, so great news, the foal is in the head forward position!!!!! 





 

The foal started moving around from my invasion of it's sleep and then of course, the belly was moving when I finished. 








 

I took advantage of her being in the stocks eating to redo her French braid.

 

Jewels has mushy poops this pm and is flashing her tail. No change in her udders, still small, but thick colostrum. I just have her cam on tonight.

Ultrasounds are really cool. Tell your veterinarian to slow down and point the parts out to you.

Thank you all for your encouragement. I sincerely appreciate it.


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 15, 2012)

Excellent news. I will keep an eye too when I can


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 15, 2012)

Excellent news!!! Congratulations!


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 16, 2012)

:ThumbUp



:ThumbUp



:ThumbUp



:ThumbUp


----------



## Eagle (Mar 16, 2012)

I told you it would make you feel better


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 16, 2012)

Great news!! Am keeping my fingers crossed for you and Jewels! That US picture is just amazing - so clear!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 16, 2012)

6.45am we have a low alert


----------



## Joanne (Mar 16, 2012)

Jewels has been restless all night. Up and down, sternal and flat, then up and down again. Pacing frequently. Ears back.

 

I have started a Mare Stare low alert on her.

Fingers crossed....


----------



## Eagle (Mar 16, 2012)

Joanne I am praying for a fast and easy foaling with a healthy mum and foal.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 16, 2012)

Morning Diane, how are you this fine day?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 16, 2012)

Com on Jewels! You can do it. Nothing left but to push that little one right out into mommy's waiting arms!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 16, 2012)

Have her up and helping to watch, Joanne. Come on Jewels, Momma wants to see your little foal.


----------



## MeganH (Mar 16, 2012)

I am also watching


----------



## Eagle (Mar 16, 2012)

maybe both Jewels and Raven will get busy today



They are both acting different


----------



## Eagle (Mar 16, 2012)

she has gone quiet again


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 16, 2012)

Ladies (I mean you four-legged ones) PLEASE get busy.


----------



## Joanne (Mar 16, 2012)

It is pouring rain here and I will be heading out to feed the horses in a few minutes. I have been trying to stay away from the barn to let Jewels do her thing and not interupt her.

I will post when I go outside. If you see something happening, please call my cell phone. I would like to be there A.S.A.P. We have a large ranch and it may take me a couple of minutes to run there.

Thanks, Joanne


----------



## Eagle (Mar 16, 2012)

o.k will do


----------



## Joanne (Mar 16, 2012)

Jewels is back to pacing...

Heading outside.

Cell number is: 707 357- 4380


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 16, 2012)

I figured I'd come back from my meeting and Jewels would have a little one bouncing around her stall. Instead I see the little one is still bouncing around inside mum!


----------



## Joanne (Mar 16, 2012)

Just left the barn at 11:15 am and Jewels did not get up while I was in the barn. She was having obvious contractions. 

This is her first and she does not always understand what is happening.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 16, 2012)

Joanne said:


> Just left the barn at 11:15 am and Jewels did not get up while I was in the barn. She was having obvious contractions.
> 
> This is her first and she does not always understand what is happening.


Sounds promising.

For my own education, can you describe what you saw that means obvious contractions to you. I'm always interested in what people see and use as their signs when watching the mares. Thanks!


----------



## Connie P (Mar 16, 2012)

Tuning in now. Miss Jewel is just standing quietly. Sweet girl.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 16, 2012)

12.56 pm and all is quiet, she is very hungry


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 16, 2012)

Out flat. 3:30 cst.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 16, 2012)

Mulligans Run just got a bambino. The mare's name is Precious.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 16, 2012)

I missed Precious but I see I didn't miss anything with Miss Jewels. Come on Jewels! You can do it girl.


----------



## Joanne (Mar 16, 2012)

Dinner break. Hopefully she will get back down to buisness when her tummy is full of food.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 16, 2012)

I like to stay back from my mares also and if they need me then go in. We have a monitor in the house and one in my husband's art studio. The barn shares a wall with the art studio. I can watch on the screen but give them absolute privacy. Not exactly a comfy bed there. I use a zero gravity lawn chair. Luckily this year I did not have to camp out in the studio. Two years ago Easter I was in the chair watching and waiting for Faith to foal. I had the alarm on my cell phone to wake me up every few minutes. It can happen so suddenly. That one was the most I ever assisted in. She likely could have done it without me but I did pull the legs twice when she was pushing.

Sounds like you have quiet the lineup this year. I have you in favorites and will have "eyes on" often.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 16, 2012)

Parmela, I have seen them have "light contractions" as much as 3 days before foaling. They will stop as quickly as they start. They just seem to start breathing heavy like they are out of breath. Usually lying down but sometimes standing. Heavy sighing. And then you may not see it again for a half a day or so. They will go back to normal behavior. But then you hear that breathing again later and can see from their eyes that they are experiencing discomfort.


----------



## MeganH (Mar 16, 2012)

sternal, flat.... sternal. Seems quiet...


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 17, 2012)

Joanne, Thanks for the explanation on the early labor. That helped a lot.

And yes Jewels, as mommy said, it's time now!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 17, 2012)

And now we have four mares on cam!


----------



## Connie P (Mar 17, 2012)

I cannot even believe that Miss Jewels has not foaled.



I was certain she would foal before the end of the day yesteray Joanne. I will be watching her and Raven and of course my own mare (LOL) on an off today in between chores. Come on girls.


----------



## Joanne (Mar 17, 2012)

Well after about 16 hours of Jewels making us all think she was about to foal, she shut everything off last night and I took her off the low alert.

Thanks for the phone call Connie.

Susie is the furthest along now and I am monitoring her as well. She was anxious starting yesterday evening and has been yawning, swishing her tail, pawing etc.

I do not want to be watching Jewels as Susie is foaling in the next shall.


----------



## Connie P (Mar 19, 2012)

You are most welcome Joanne. 

I cannot believe that she is still holding on. I will be watching your girls on and off as much as I can. I know. John always says "don't you have enough of your own stress watching your girls?" LOL I will talk to my computer as a mare is foaling "come on girl, push, you can do it, oh good girl, whoo hoo , look at that, LOL"


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 19, 2012)

I can't believe Jewels is still holding on. She and Raven must have been sharing secrets.


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 19, 2012)

OK, I will stop watching Jewels and Raven so they can foal, because I must the the jinx. I notice that the ones I wasn't watching this weekend went ahead and foaled!


----------



## Connie P (Mar 19, 2012)

Waiting and watching, waiting and watching.


----------



## Joanne (Mar 19, 2012)

OMG Connie, I just hope I have a birth like Red Snows.

I just watched the video and you were picture perfect with that birth. And what a little stunning filly you had. No wonder people are lining up to see your births.

Nice watching an expert at work.





But obviously Red Snow cooked it too long and burned the foal to a crisp, with all that white that both parents had, the foal has hardly any white at all!!!

Horse genetics. After all these years, still a mystery.


----------



## cassie (Mar 20, 2012)

how are your girls tonight Joanne? all 4 standing quietly at 10:09 pm....


----------



## cassie (Mar 20, 2012)

Jewels down sternal at 10:21pm


----------



## cassie (Mar 20, 2012)

Anne down sternal Jewels back up at 10:42pm

now Anne back up... all is quiet


----------



## cassie (Mar 20, 2012)

lots of yawning from Anne right now... hmm


----------



## cassie (Mar 20, 2012)

I thought I saw some contractions... big tummy pushes and lifting of the tail... is anyone else watching??


----------



## Eagle (Mar 20, 2012)

Morning Cassie, I am switching pc on now


----------



## cassie (Mar 20, 2012)

Morning Renee, Thank you. she might not be doing anything but she is definitley acting strange, tail swishing just happening then...

she won't do anything now LOL






it might have been just big foal movements that I saw... lol


----------



## Eagle (Mar 20, 2012)

all seems quiet now but I have only had a quick look. I am off to feed be back soon


----------



## cassie (Mar 20, 2012)

thanks Renee, lol yeah she seems to have settled... big tummy kick then some more tail swishing, that foal is sure moving around... I think that was what I saw... lol


----------



## Eagle (Mar 20, 2012)

ok well I am back and watching


----------



## cassie (Mar 20, 2012)

Jewels on big cam!!! How is she Joanne? Just gone down sternal!!! At 3:24pm


----------



## cassie (Mar 20, 2012)

Jewels just gone down flat


----------



## Connie P (Mar 20, 2012)

Tuning in for the big event. Come on Jewels!


----------



## cassie (Mar 20, 2012)

Jewels gone back sternal at 5:28pm tummy looks not comfy at all come on jewels!!


----------



## cassie (Mar 20, 2012)

Jewels on low alert hinting for place to lie down...

Back down sternal


----------



## Joanne (Mar 20, 2012)

_I am kind of where Connie was a few days ago. Crossing my fingers that this is the time and she will have a safe foaling_

_Her udders have finally gotten larger and I "think" we are there. Hopefully I have not jinxed it with a "low alert"._


----------



## cassie (Mar 20, 2012)

thanks for the update Joanne



I am watching her!!

Let us know when you want to get some sleep... I know its still early yet, but we have quite a good team of watchers here and can watch pretty much 24/7 expecially suring the week


----------



## Connie P (Mar 21, 2012)

You guys are truly the best helpers in the entire world!

Joanne, I know how you are feeling. I am sending good positive vibes for a safe and healthy foaling for both mama and baby. I know everything will be just fine. I cannot even believe that she still has not foaled, but I am keeping an eye on her and Raven this morning until I have to go feed.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 21, 2012)

4.45am and she is rubbing her tummy on her hay bucket.


----------



## Joanne (Mar 21, 2012)

So here is Wednesday's am update.

Jewels had full hard bags for the first time last night, so I do believe she is finally ready to pop, and I have for the first time alerted my veterinarian to a birth.

Meanwhile, Susie, who is a week further along than Jewels, started getting bags last night and has a history of bagging up and foaling within a few hours. She has been restless and yawning all through the night.

Susie ONLY LAYS FLAT WHEN SHE IS FOALING. So if you see her going down in a meaningful way you are likely about to see her foal.

I have a monitor to watch them next to my computer and I am watching them inside for another hour and then will head outside to check them when it is light. I will swich to just their cam if I have time before they foal.


----------



## Joanne (Mar 21, 2012)

Switching to just Jewels on the camera as she has rock hard udders.

She continues to eat for two


----------



## MeganH (Mar 21, 2012)

Go Jewels!


----------



## cassie (Mar 21, 2012)

Yay jewels!!! Let's get this thing happening!

4:55pm she is quietly eating her dinneR


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 21, 2012)

Let's go Jewel's!


----------



## cassie (Mar 21, 2012)

Lol I hit the high alert!!! This baby is coming!!! Joanne is out there all ready yippee!


----------



## MeganH (Mar 21, 2012)

Prayers for a safe foaling!!!! You can do it Jewels!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 21, 2012)

Congratulations Jewels and Joanne!!!


----------



## cassie (Mar 21, 2012)

Yay!!!! What a lively colored foal!! Congrats joanne n jewels!! Gorgeous!

Yay a gorgeous filly!!!!! She Is adorable!!


----------



## MeganH (Mar 21, 2012)

Very nicely marked FILLY!! Congrats!!!


----------



## cassie (Mar 21, 2012)

oops meant to say lovely





look at that face!!!

well done Jewels!!


----------



## Connie P (Mar 21, 2012)

YAY for Jewels! Congratulations Joanne! What a GORGEOUS GIRL! Perfect textbook delivery! So happy for you!


----------



## dgrminis (Mar 21, 2012)

Congrats!!! Very pretty filly!


----------



## cassie (Mar 21, 2012)

poor baby still trying to work out those long legs LOL

it was so funny when she went under mummy's tummy lol

heres a pic


I have put arrows to show where she is LOL

what a cutie kid!


----------



## cassie (Mar 21, 2012)

lol I see she is getting her first make over!! lol poor little girl must be a little cold. very sweet little thing and curious!!


----------



## palsminihorses (Mar 21, 2012)

I missed the birth, but congratulations on a beautiful filly! Just love the black and whites!!

Pam


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 21, 2012)

I missed it of course but she sounds lovely. Glad all went well!

*BIG CONGRATS! *


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Mar 21, 2012)

Congrats! Shes so cute


----------



## Joanne (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the calls Diane and Connie.

I appreciate all you watching over Jewels through the last couple of weeks. She fooled us a couple of times.

Back out to the barn now to check her one more time tonight.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 22, 2012)

Congrats Joanne, she is just adorable and after waiting so long she is surprisingly a filly


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh many congratulations Joanne and well done Jewels!!!

Momma and baby down resting at the moment so have yet to see th little girl up on her feet - will keep watching!


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 22, 2012)

Congrats on your new girl, she is just gorgeous.

So glad all is well. Now for pics LOL


----------



## little lady (Mar 22, 2012)

Congrats on a flashy lil filly!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 22, 2012)

we have a low alert on Susie, 



Sending prayers for a safe and easy foaling Joanne


----------



## Eagle (Mar 22, 2012)

Good Lord Joanne! you know how to frighten a girl



I just got back from feeding and rushed to the computer to see a baby



The Jewel turned round as if to say "No, it's me"


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 22, 2012)

wow she foaled filly or colt? photos


----------



## Joanne (Mar 22, 2012)

Filly.

Here is a video of the birth until I finish my chores and can download the photos we took on the grass today.

Stay tuned.


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 22, 2012)

Congrats. I love your pintos, they are so NICE wow thanks for video. i wish i could get some carmeras have my mares on marestare. it would be nice to have other eyes on my mares.


----------



## cassie (Mar 22, 2012)

MBhorses said:


> Congrats. I love your pintos, they are so NICE wow thanks for video. i wish i could get some carmeras have my mares on marestare. it would be nice to have other eyes on my mares.


Melissa we wish you could have your girls on marestare too!! we would love to watch them for you!! and let you guys be able to rest a little!! you must be exhausted!!


----------



## Joanne (Mar 22, 2012)

Here she is, Pacific Topaz, having her first run outside today.

You can see photos taken just after the birth and today on our Facebook page: Joanne Abramson


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 22, 2012)

Joanne said:


> View attachment 6971
> View attachment 6972
> 
> 
> ...






wow you can send her to me



in mississippi. IShe would love mississippi. I would love to see other photos i am not on facebook s she is black tovero? Does she have blue eyes? what time was she born i have been watching her miss it.How tall is she? you now need set up 2012 foals page for your website What a nice way to start off your foaling season. who is next to foal?I love black pintos with blue eyes



. You have NICE ones


----------



## dgrminis (Mar 22, 2012)

She is precious.. I was lucky enough to see her birth but love seeing the pictures of her outside also! Congrats again!


----------



## cassie (Mar 22, 2012)

WOW she is just gorgeous!!! what a sweet filly to start off the season for you all!!! congratulations!!


----------



## Joanne (Mar 22, 2012)

MBhorses said:


> wow you can send her to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem once she is weaned. I have transporters that know the way to MS!





Both Jewels and the sire "Monet" are homozygous for black, so this foal will be too.

Yes, she is a jet black tovero. We will be testing her, but expect she is a tobiano splashed white, with two blue eyes. We will be testing her for all of the white pattern pinto genes.

*The Dam is a Black Frame Sabino Tobiano Tovero Pinto, with Blue eyes. **Homozygous for Black.*

*The Sire is a Black Sabino Splashed White Overo Pinto Stallion, with Blue Eyes. Homozygous for Black. *

Personality-wise this girl is quite the character. But you probably already figured that out watching her on the live cams.

Our web designer will set up the 2012 foal page now that we actually HAVE one*. *


----------



## Joanne (Mar 22, 2012)

Here are a couple of head photos :


----------



## MeganH (Mar 22, 2012)

GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Joanne (Mar 23, 2012)

She is certainly and intelligent foal, from the moment she was born and still attached to the cord, she was trying to nurse from her dam !! Have you EVER seen that before??? Not me!

She has THE sweetest personality and is such a pleasure to be around.

She just loves her mommy too.


----------



## cassie (Mar 23, 2012)

oh I saw that Joanne and thought it was soo funny!!! what an amazing little girl you have and a lovely start to your season!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 23, 2012)

How is Susie acting tonight Joanne?


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 23, 2012)

She is just gorgeous Joanne, quite stunning and with all that character too, she's going to be a star in the future I'm sure!





Would love an update on Susie.


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 23, 2012)

Joanna,

I will be waiting for her lol to arrive in MS



wouldn't that be SWEET She is a doll I love her markings


----------



## cassie (Mar 23, 2012)

HI Jewels and baby. yes we would love an update please


----------



## Eagle (Mar 24, 2012)

12.30am, Anne is stood quietly in the corner

Jewels in standing over her baby (so cute)

China is eating her bed






Susie is belly kicking and tail swishing


----------



## Eagle (Mar 24, 2012)

Susie your mummy has obviously been up tonight so why don't you have your baby to say thank you


----------



## Eagle (Mar 24, 2012)

aaahhhhhh did anyone see Jewels resting her head on her baby


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 24, 2012)

Joanne said:


> View attachment 6971
> View attachment 6972
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooooogh, she is stunning. And the two different sides of her face is like having two different horses! Very cool.


----------



## Joanne (Mar 24, 2012)

Susie is 335 days today. She has been yawning for most of the week and anxious, especially in the 5-6 am time period. I have had the halter alarm on her as an insurance policy.

I am still waiting for her udders to show me that she is close to foaling. They are medium and even.


----------



## Joanne (Mar 25, 2012)

Funny you should say that... Up for consideration was the name Pacific Sheza Gem!


----------



## MeganH (Mar 25, 2012)

Joanne said:


> Funny you should say that... Up for consideration was the name Pacific Sheza Gem!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 25, 2012)

I love it too!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 25, 2012)

. She is so cute jumping and kicking


----------



## Joanne (Mar 26, 2012)

My Fair Lady, our buckskin mare, has been moved into stall #3 this evening, and Anne has been moved off camera for now.

 

My Fair Lady has started to bag up, and as she is now 318 days, and foaled at 320 days the last time, we thought this was the right move.

 

So the two diagonal cams #2 and #3 are the ones to watch.

 

 

Thank you.


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 26, 2012)

Joanne said:


> My Fair Lady, our buckskin mare, has been moved into stall #3 this evening, and Anne has been moved off camera for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LINKS TO those cameras


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 26, 2012)

Joanne we would like the see the other ladies in waiting photos



and their mates lol


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 26, 2012)

*Van Los Angel In Calico is this mare in foal?*


----------



## Eagle (Mar 27, 2012)

11.30pm and all is quiet. Thanks for the update Joanne


----------



## Joanne (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi Melissa,

Angel is not in foal for 2012.

Here are the other ones on camera now.

China




Lady ................................................................................. Stallion is Color Prints, a bay Farme Sabino, Homozygous for black Stallion


----------



## MeganH (Mar 27, 2012)

They are beautiful, Joanne!


----------



## Joanne (Mar 27, 2012)

This is Susie:




She is bred to Monet:


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 27, 2012)

Joanne wow very nice mares and fine studs. I can't wait to see your foals. How many mares you have in foal this year?


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 28, 2012)

I wonder if thing are hotting up for Susie. She is looking might restless and she was swinging that tail like she was going to lasso something


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok so she made a liar out of me as she is calmly eating her hay now. I think I am just excited to see another baby LOL


----------



## cassie (Mar 30, 2012)

Susie standing quietly at 9:49pm looking miserable poor thing!


----------



## Joanne (Mar 30, 2012)

Susie is not 341 days and counting....

Certainly she is in no rush !!!!!!


----------



## Joanne (Mar 30, 2012)

Watching Susie.

She finally has hard udders.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 31, 2012)

The cam is acting very weird!! It keeps going fast




I have seen many a slow cam but this is the first time I have seen it speed up and I must admit it is quite amusing. I do hope it settles soon though.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 1, 2012)

Susie looking very restless and uncomfortable - and very angry with her feed bowl which seems to have travelled to the middle of her stall!!


----------



## Joanne (Apr 1, 2012)

Both Susie (now 343 days!!!!!), and Lady looked like they were going to foal last night, and yet here we are on April Fools Day looking foolish!!

Oh well, we will have to see what today brings...


----------



## Joanne (Apr 1, 2012)

Susie finally has both rock hard udders and colostrum.

I am here and have my pager on, but if any of you see her starting to lay down please call or TM me. I am not always in the barn or watching the monitor.

Thank you!


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 1, 2012)

How is the filly that was born eariler?

Love to see new photos of her.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 1, 2012)

I see we have a low, could this be it ?? This is the second day now that some cams are running really fast, is it just me or is anyone else having problems?


----------



## Joanne (Apr 1, 2012)

Can you define what "the the cams are running fast" means?

Thanks,


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 1, 2012)

My cam is just fine Renee.

Susie looking rather agitated and cross about something - has she been out for her walk about time today? She really needs to calm down and relax a bit if she's going to turn her attention to producing this foal for us tonight!


----------



## Connie P (Apr 1, 2012)

I can finally sit down and tune in. Hope we get a new little one while I am here.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 2, 2012)

Sending prayers for a safe and easy foaling


----------



## Eagle (Apr 2, 2012)

wow that was fast! it looks just like mummy





*CONGRATULATIONS on your gorgeous new filly*


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 2, 2012)

A baby was just born??? Woohoooooo!! Just beautiful, love the color!! Congrats!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 2, 2012)

Many congrats on your new filly!! Well done Susie, what a pretty daughter!


----------



## Connie P (Apr 2, 2012)

Congratulations Joanne!


----------



## MeganH (Apr 2, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Joanne (Apr 2, 2012)

Two down, seven to go.....

Starting the year out right with colorful girls! Yea!!!


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 2, 2012)

Congrats on your new baby girl, she looks like a little beauty.


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 2, 2012)

congrats would love to see photos


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 3, 2012)

Awww yes pics please.  when you get a chance


----------



## Joanne (Apr 3, 2012)

I was able to get a few photos of our newborn filly late yesterday afternoon.

She has been named... Pacific Kismet.


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 3, 2012)

Very sweet and a beautiful face and lovely eye


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 3, 2012)

what a beauty!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow she is so precious!


----------



## Joanne (Apr 3, 2012)

Both sire and dam are blue eyed and she just has a partial blue on her right eye.

Genetics is so interesting!


----------



## MeganH (Apr 3, 2012)

So cute


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh she's just stunning!!


----------



## Joanne (Apr 4, 2012)

We are watching both Lady and China today.

Lady (camera #3) has full even udders and I can get a drop of colostrum out of her.

China (camera #1) is 336 days today. This is the longest she has had a pregnancy go.


----------



## cassie (Apr 4, 2012)

just brought Lady up and she is standing as still as possible... refreshed the cam thinking it was frozen.

now a little tail swishing changed legs and back to statue again LOL


----------



## Joanne (Apr 5, 2012)

Both China and Lady had "spa days" yesterday with their mane and forlock braided, halter lines clipped, and a thorough brushing out.

Now we wait......


----------



## Joanne (Apr 6, 2012)

Moving day at Pacific Pintos.

 

Both dams and their foals have been moved to stalls off camera. Both Jewels and Susie are best friends, and as Kitty Hawk was bagging up we needed to move her under the cameras. We knew they would be happiest to stay side by side.

 

China is still on Camera #1. She was actually born in that stall and has birthed out other foal in this same stall.

 

Lady has been moved to her favorite stall on Camera #2. She has birthed both her previous foals in this stall.

 

Annie is back in her previous stall on Camera #3. She is thrilled to be back there. She had decorated it just the way she liked it and then we had to move her out to bring Lady in. She redecorated this evening and is settling back in. 





Kitty Hawk is on Camera #4. She has started bagging up and her croup has dropped. She gave birth to her foal Pacific Victorias Secret two years ago in that stall.

 

We are not always able to give them the stalls they want and are happy when it works out for them !


----------



## Joanne (Apr 7, 2012)

Well China is 339 days today and in no rush to let go of this foal. I am assuming she will be like Susie and bag up quickly and foal.

Lady remains on foal watch as she has colostrum.

Both mares are twitching their tails and kicking their bellies.

We wil be trying to do videos and takes some photos of the new foals today. If any of you are watching and see anything, please call or TM my cell phone:

707 357 - 4380


----------



## Eagle (Apr 7, 2012)

will do Joanne


----------



## Joanne (Apr 7, 2012)

Lady has waxed and I have started a Low Alert.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 7, 2012)

she does look restless, chewing her legs and tummy. Could there be an Easter Bunny on the way??


----------



## Joanne (Apr 7, 2012)

I am thinking before Easter.


----------



## atotton (Apr 7, 2012)

Classic totise and the hare, except this is Easter Bunny and the Mini.



Slow and steady wins the race.



Safe foaling !!





oops meant to put tortoise.


----------



## atotton (Apr 7, 2012)

Congrats on your almost Easter girl!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 7, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 7, 2012)

Congratulations! Love that big blaze


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 7, 2012)

congrats would love photos


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah!!! Love how momma gives birth and lays there and when she gets back up she heads for the feeder



. She is not quite sure what to think about the lil beauty.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 7, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Joanne (Apr 8, 2012)

She is a beautiful refined little bay. Likely a sabino pinto with her markings. Sire is a bay frame sabino pinto

So far the name ...... Pacific Petite Sirah ..... is sticking.

Her dam, Lady, is a buckskin.

Rain scheduled for Easter here. But I will try and get some photos posted. Even if they are stall ones.

Thanks for the call Diane.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 8, 2012)

Many congratulations Joanne and well done Lady!!



:ThumbUp


----------



## Eagle (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome to the world little Pacific Petite Sirah, 



 Congratulations Joanne and Happy Easter


----------



## a mini dream come true (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Easter and congrats on the beautiful little girl


----------



## Joanne (Apr 8, 2012)

Three down and more in the wings. China is 340 days today....


----------



## Joanne (Apr 8, 2012)

China is just amazingly restless today. Swatting her tail, kicking her belly, pinning her ears back and doing that nervous eatting of straw.

China is a Smoky Black, but there is something else going on with her. A very unusual color.

Here are a couple of photos of Lady's filly. She is a bay sabino overo pinto, and has a VERY refined body and the tiniest muzzle.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 8, 2012)

She is adorable! Alright China, you've waited long enough!


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 8, 2012)

Joanne said:


> China is just amazingly restless today. Swatting her tail, kicking her belly, pinning her ears back and doing that nervous eatting of straw.
> 
> China is a Smoky Black, but there is something else going on with her. A very unusual color.
> 
> ...


She is just gorgeous!! Love her eye and muzzle!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 9, 2012)

All is quiet at 12.20 am


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 9, 2012)

Your new girl is just beautiful. I wonder if she will be a dark bay?

China looks to have been laid down a lot tonight. I dont think I have ever seen her laid down and I have seen her down twice today in a short space of time.


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 9, 2012)

No I missed that as I had to make lunch.

Was she sitting up like a dog?? Slaney always does that just before foaling - I think its a pressure thing


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 9, 2012)

Well China has been yawning her little head off. Staying in the same spot but lots of yawning.


----------



## Joanne (Apr 10, 2012)

342 days and counting. China clearly is in no rush to let go of this foal.


----------



## Joanne (Apr 10, 2012)

Her udders are FINALLY FULL and Hard.

Wish me luck..

Watch if you have the time.


----------



## Joanne (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you. She has kept it so loing she probably burned it! And she will be spot less.....


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 11, 2012)

Congrats on your new filly. Cant believe I just missed it as in an hr ago. She is beautiful and love that blaze


----------



## Joanne (Apr 11, 2012)

She is a black sabino pinto.

Named Pacific Jade.


----------



## Joanne (Apr 11, 2012)

LOL ... Ya been doing this a while.

When I last saw her last night she had sabino roaning throughout her coat and looks to be possibly carrying the cream gene like her mom.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 11, 2012)

Awww do you have any pics of her yet? Please?


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 11, 2012)

congrats would love photos


----------



## Joanne (Apr 16, 2012)

China's filly "Pacific Jade". A black sabino pinto.


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 16, 2012)

What a pretty little face.

So how are the other ladies doing?? Looking foward to seeing what Kittyhawk has, really like that mare.


----------



## Joanne (Apr 17, 2012)

Kitty Hawk will be the next one to go. I have not checked her this am yet, but she has even udders and has seperated herself out from the herd. I would think within the week she will foal.


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh exciting. I will stay tuned


----------



## MeganH (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh what CUTE pictures! Precious little face!


----------



## Joanne (Apr 17, 2012)

April 17th. Moving day at Pacific Pintos.

The mares have changed on cameras. Both China and Lady and their foals were moved off camera so we could move two term mares under the cameras.

#1 Strawberry 332 days. She also foaled in this stall in 2009. The colt's name is Pacific Cupid.

#2 Abyss 319 days. She foaled in this same stall in 2010. The colt's name is Pacific Peppermint Twist "Twister".

#3 Anne was pasture bred at another farm, ?? days pregnant.

#4 Kitty Hawk 332 days. Kitty Hawk is still poised to go first.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you for the update


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh little Jade is just gorgeous!





Thanks for the update on the new 'arrangements'.


----------



## Joanne (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks Anna. I have been enjoying Jade too!

Kitty Hawk has rock hard udders this evening and we are just watching her.

She has been laying down flat several times every night.


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 19, 2012)

I haver her up too. All I have seen for that last while is her statue impression with the odd ear twitch thrown in so I dont have to refresh the page LOL


----------



## Eagle (Apr 19, 2012)

1.10am and all is quiet, Karina I agree



her ears are a great help


----------



## Joanne (Apr 19, 2012)

One day closer to foaling.....


----------



## Eagle (Apr 19, 2012)

Yep, I am signing out now


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 19, 2012)

Kitty looks so ready


----------



## Joanne (Apr 19, 2012)

Yep, the kiss of death...put them on a low alert and they say "who me ??? Naw, I am not ready yet. I was just pulling your leg for the last several hours !"


----------



## cassie (Apr 20, 2012)

WOW Joanne, Jade is gorgeous!!! love that little face and what perfect markings! love her!

Kitty standing quietly in the corner looking big and uncomfy but playing statue LOL funny things these mares!


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 20, 2012)

Well I really though this mare was going to foal yesterday but she made a total liar out of you LOL.

She seem quiet for the most part and has been down about 3 times since I have been watching but not in a "I'm going to foal soon" way LOL


----------



## Eagle (Apr 20, 2012)

3.00am and all is quiet


----------



## Joanne (Apr 20, 2012)

I think you are right Diane. Unfortunatly leaving home right now is out of the question.

The farrier is here again today, so we will be busy, but not with a newborn


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 21, 2012)

Well Kitty Hawk is still hanging in there and anytime I have tuned in she has been pretty comfy. Looks like she might drag it out another day or maybe she too wants to foal during the day.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 21, 2012)

Silly girl! Come on we want to see your baby!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 22, 2012)

Just wondering the same thing myself - she certainly looks as though she could 'pop' at any minute!!


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 22, 2012)

She has been looking that way for the last couple of days. I think she has been on the phone with Sox and they have planned this


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 22, 2012)

Waiting waiting waiting is so hard to do! Ugh, seems like forever in this part of the waiting game. But when they get here it makes it all worth it!


----------



## Joanne (Apr 22, 2012)

She waxed late last night. It will not be long now.

In her last pregnancy she did about the same thing. When she wqas ready she gave some turns, laid down and foaled.

I will be watching her today....

Call or TM if you see anything 707 357-4380

Thanks.


----------



## 2minis4us (Apr 22, 2012)

How exciting !!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 22, 2012)

How exciting - good luck and safe foaling!


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 23, 2012)

WOW a beautiful Splash Colt - Well done Kitty Hawk.

I didnt want to jinx it to say she was going to foal but she was more restless. So glad she finally foaled for you


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2012)

Congratulations Joanne.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 23, 2012)

Awww congratulations! Finally! She cooked him to perfection! Lol


----------



## Joanne (Apr 23, 2012)

Finally she foaled! Yes, it is a splashed white colt. He was up 10 minutes after foaling and walking! I have never seen anything like it!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2012)

Joanne he is just gorgeous I mean REALLY gorgeous, you must be jumping with joy! Can we have some dry pics


----------



## Joanne (Apr 23, 2012)

O.K. Here he is..... Pacifc Copy Cat !!


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 23, 2012)

He is just beautiful. I could run away with him


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh he is just so stunning!! Many congratulations Joanne - he was certainly worth waiting for!



:ThumbUp


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 23, 2012)

wow You have some nice foals this year with alot of COLOR


----------



## Joanne (Apr 23, 2012)

We do try





It has only taken 19 years of trying


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 23, 2012)

LOVE his face! The expression, he looks like a smart boy! Congrats again!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2012)

I am sooooooo green


----------



## MeganH (Apr 24, 2012)

Congrats! Love him!! You have had some great foals this year for sure!


----------



## Joanne (May 1, 2012)

Strawberry should foal by the end of this week., She has a history of bagging up quickly then foaling. She is 346 days and counting... Normal for her. Abyss should foal by next week.

In the meantime... I am in LOVE with this new colt Pacific Copy Cat. Here are a couple of new photos.


----------



## Eagle (May 1, 2012)

The only word that springs to mind is PERFECT


----------



## MBhorses (May 1, 2012)

You have alot of lovely foals this year


----------



## Joanne (May 5, 2012)

Well here we are at the end of the week. Strawberry is 350 days and Abyss is 339 .....

Maybe the Super Moon will break the spell and we will have some foals!


----------



## Eagle (May 5, 2012)

Me too. Oh Super Moon



:worship


----------



## Joanne (May 6, 2012)

No luck yet. They are holding on to them tight!


----------



## cassie (May 6, 2012)

oh my your new baby is SOO gorgeous!!! absoloutly stunning no wonder you are in love!! so am I hehe.

ok so I have the camera up, haven't been able to watch for a while sorry. all girls standing quielty



goodness Strawberry almost blends right into the staw!! LOL I had to look twice before I saw her LOL woops! will be watching your lovely girls again Joanne!


----------



## cassie (May 7, 2012)

Abyss down sternal 10:06pm, looks to be resting quietly



a little glimpse back at her tummy but otherwise all quiet from all girls


----------



## cassie (May 7, 2012)

Anne now down sternal at 10:13pm... Strawberry and Candy playiing statues, Abyss stilldown resting quietly.


----------



## cassie (May 7, 2012)

Joanne, I see you have put Abyss to the large screen... can we get an update please?

my stupid computer blue screened, and It took me ages to get things back up and running!! was so scared one of the girls were going to foal while I was "out" phew.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 7, 2012)

I will give up the filly fairy if someone else wants her. I would LOVE to have a Hot Toddy replica for a herdsire here! But nail test says filly. We'll see what Snowball decided......


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2012)

Neither of these ladies are in any hurry to foal. I will go out soon and check on them today. The only thing I can say is that Strawberry is more tired and after being out ofr an hour or two just wants back into her stall with a large serving of alfalfa with her grass hay!

Abyss is very uncomfortable and I was able to get a drop of thick colostrum two days ago. She has been so restless in the evening that I did put the cam juston her last night for awhile, but I need to watch Strawberry as well as she is so far along.

Neither mare as of last night had any significant udders.


----------



## cassie (May 7, 2012)

tuning back in for the evening watch,

do you test their milk Joanne? I'm wondering how Abyss is testing





hopefully these girls wont keept you waiting too much longer!!


----------



## lilysmom (May 8, 2012)

Joanne I am so grateful to find someone else further along than my mini maiden.....I wish they would let go of these foals. Ill have to watch your thread to see if strawberry goes soon...I think lily may follow her LOL Lily is at 347 and holding strong


----------



## cassie (May 9, 2012)

Anne down flat resting but otherwise the girls all standing quietly. no sign of foaling at all





would love an update in the morning if you please Joanne


----------



## Joanne (May 9, 2012)

As of last night Abyss looked the most promising to foal at some time in the near future......

She had a tough birth two years ago and I am anxiousl to have this foaling over and be looking at a live foal.

Strawberry has a history of cooking them longer, but this is even longer than usual.

I have been letting them roam the ranch during the day and not keeping them on house arrest. This will change when they are giving me signs of significant udder changes.

I have gotten one small drop of colostrum from Abyss last weekend. Not enough to test.

Abyss has stopped laying flat out, which is commonly a sign that she is closer to foaling.

Both mares have a history of bagging up and delivering in a couple of days.


----------



## Eagle (May 9, 2012)

Yes thanks for the update Joanne, here's praying they go sooner rather than later for you and that all goes smoothly.


----------



## Joanne (May 11, 2012)

Abyss has finally made some changes and we are just watching her today.

If you see anything happening please call or TM my cell phone: 707 357-4380.

Thank you.

Mare Stare Cam http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=pacificpintos


----------



## MountainWoman (May 12, 2012)

I was watching your baby this morning - what a doll! Congratulations!


----------



## Eagle (May 12, 2012)

Congratulations Joanne, he is just gorgeous.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 12, 2012)

So cute! I love watching little babies learn. Any pics yet?


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 12, 2012)

Congratulations Joanne! I just caught the video and could feel the exhaustion of all three of you. I learned a few things watching the foaling, and so glad all turned out well!


----------



## MBhorses (May 12, 2012)

wow congrats,I would love to see your buckskin overo colt






what color is his sire and dam?


----------



## Joanne (May 13, 2012)

The video of this foaling has not been posted yet. I think you may have seen the video of 2010, which was a difficult one. I have trouble watching it and I was there. My adrenaline reaches a high just reliving it. She was a maiden and I bought her in foal and had no control over the breeding.

I was quite nervous about this one, and I am thankful it went perfectly. I had given my veterinarian a heads up on Friday only to find out he was going to be gone until Saturday at 3 pm, so I knew I was on my own. His parting words were "You will be just fine". And then" I will have my cell on if you need me".!

With the help of a Mare Stare person "Steph" I was woken up at 1:30 am and dash to get dressed and out to the barn. I arrived before her water broke and the birth was flawless.

Whew!!!

And a beautiful foal was candy on top!

He was too exhausted yesterday for photos. We hope to get a few this am and I will post them.


----------



## Joanne (May 13, 2012)

Oh and Melissa,

His sire is Color Prints, my bay frame sabino homozygous for black stallion.

The dam Abyss is a smoky black. Her half sister, who is a bay is being bred to Prints now. Both these mares have had stunning foals bred to Prints.

We bred Prints to three cream carrying mares and had one buckskin...YEA!!!

Genetics...really


----------



## Joanne (May 13, 2012)

BTW This year I have been replaying the mares last birth video and using that information to plan on their current foaling. It worked with Kitty Hawk.

The same senerio was unfolding, but this time with different results as I changed my technique after watching the previous video.


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 13, 2012)

Okay lol. That explains a few things. That was one high suspense, spine tingling (not for you) foaling. I was tense and cheerleading for you. The information from all these videos helps a lot of mares and their owners. Thank you, and Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Eagle (May 13, 2012)

Wow that is a fantastic idea Diane and no one would be better than you joanne with your experince to start the thread.


----------



## MBhorses (May 13, 2012)

Joanne said:


> Oh and Melissa,
> 
> His sire is Color Prints, my bay frame sabino homozygous for black stallion.
> 
> ...


I would love a buckskin frame mare or stud wow.I hoping to add one to my herd in the future.buckskin frame or palomino frame or cremello frame is there is sure







Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Joanne, would you be willing to start a new thread with some of the foaling videos you have, easy + the harder ones, so some of our new "mommies" can watch and be prepared? Once we have a few posted, I can get the thread pinned, and we can add to it. There are so many who are just now going through their first experience with foaling, and I think it would be helpful for them to see the different foalings and/or problem solving that has to be done right away to get healthy babies on the ground.
> 
> Personally, I would like to see that one from 2010 that you've just mentioned.
> 
> ...


love the ideal of the videos it sure would help us all out alot.

thanks for sharing.


----------



## Joanne (May 14, 2012)

We had a short break in the cool weather yesterday for a few photos.

Here he is. I think I am in LOVE!!!


----------



## Joanne (May 14, 2012)

Any videos of this years foalings are posted on my website with the foals description. They missed Copy Cat's but so far have videos of the rest. I will give it some thought.

I would actually like to put a couple together in a group, For instance, Abyss last time and this time. A huge difference.

Connie's would be good too.

I am sure there are others...


----------



## cassie (May 14, 2012)

It's a great idea Diane



I can put up Suzies if you like... Though hers was as textbook as they come lol





Joanne your new baby is just stunning!! I love a good buckskin n he is to die for!! Congrats!!! Go abyss!

How is strawberry looking?


----------



## MBhorses (May 14, 2012)

OMY OMY I love the bucskin overo colt. He is so cute and tiny.He wants to come live in Mississippi Lol


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 15, 2012)

Just lovely he is! I LOVE the video thread idea!


----------



## cassie (May 15, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Yes, Cassie. I spoke with Joanne today, and she's pulling some information to start the thread. Once she gets it started, them I'd say for sure that little Finn's can be there too. I know that Connie has some too, so we'll get some up there to watch. But, since I asked Joanne to start it, I'd like to let her start the thread, and then people can add to it. Finn's was as text book as you get, so it will be a nice one for people to watch!


Ok cool, I will track it down and post it up, if thats ok Joanne... how is your gorgeous little baby doing this morning? he is just too cute!


----------



## Joanne (May 16, 2012)

This new colt is a knock out!

My only problem seems to be in naming him. All the other names this year came so easily, but not this one...

Strawberry is 361 days and counting.


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 16, 2012)

:ThumbUpBoy is he a handsome little guy, congratulations!! You sure have your hands full with all these foals this year!


----------



## Joanne (May 17, 2012)

At your request....


----------



## mthowdy (May 18, 2012)

Well I am watching Strawberry off and on while I watch my own mare, Mary.

Strawberry has just been standing around pretty much. pooped, yawned, turned around.....

11:30pm


----------



## mthowdy (May 18, 2012)

Laying down 11:45

Oh nope, just got up.

She may have just yawned, but I can't tell for sure. Her head isn't in good view.


----------



## mthowdy (May 18, 2012)

Looking uncomfortable and doing lots of tail raising!!

Just laid down!

Back up

Holding her tail all weird and just laid down again


----------



## mthowdy (May 18, 2012)

i see a bag and a foot!

called the numbers...no answer! hope someone is out there and i just cant see them! i will keep calling if i dont see any one!

WOO!! how cool! my camera froze for a second and then i see a foal all of a sudden!

it looks really light colored!


----------



## mthowdy (May 18, 2012)

AND A FILLY!!! CONGRATULATIONS! to you and Strawberry! finally!!!


----------



## cassie (May 18, 2012)

congratulations on your gorgeous new long filly




so cute! gorgeous little baby! YAY finally!! is she fully white? or maybe a cream of some sort? she is lovely anyway! those long legs!!


----------



## cassie (May 18, 2012)

good mare watching by the way Ben!! I was out and wasn't able to have the camera up so you have done a brilliant job! well done you!


----------



## mthowdy (May 18, 2012)

cassie said:


> good mare watching by the way Ben!! I was out and wasn't able to have the camera up so you have done a brilliant job! well done you!


Haha, I didn't do much but I caught it just in time to watch! I was only watching her for about twenty minutes before she foaled!

But thanks Cassie



I'm definitely getting marestare set up if I ever do this again!


----------



## cassie (May 18, 2012)

Haha you soo should!! It's brilliant isn't it!

Would love an update Joanne please??


----------



## Joanne (May 18, 2012)

Hi Ben, thanks for the call. I hit both the low and then quickly the high alert as I was throwing clothes on and heading to the barn. Your call came as I was running down the road to the barn.

Strawberry had just gotten a viable bag yesterday am and it was enlarged with thin colostrum by last night, but by no means full or rock hard, so I had not triggered a low alert earlier.

Around 11:20 pm she started getting more and more restless. I waited about 20 minutes before I hit the low alert and got dressed. I could not believe it when not long after that I was hitting the high alarm and on my way out to the barn. The water broke as I entered the barn.

Interesting to note is that both these last two foals that were born late were quite sleepy after birth and seemed to need a bit of time to get orientated and ready to nurse. I decided not to worry too much, but to let nature take it's course. I stayed in the barn while they slept and waited until I saw them nursing before leaving the barn. They both were nuring in just over an hour after birthing, only their begining was different then usual for a newborn. They came out and went to sleep. Both a very deep sleep.

The foal is solid white with black ears and black spots down her spine to her tail. Tail is white. I will see if there are any other spots today now that she is dry. Eyes are blue.

Strawberry is a chestnut frame overo and likely carrying a sabino gene we cannot test for at this time.

Sire is a homozygous for black, sabino splashed white.

My guess is this filly has all three genes: sabino, splash, and frame.


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 18, 2012)

How cute! I was just watching little miss *connect the dots* nursing from the back door, it looked like a little train of horses. She has such cute little markings!


----------



## mthowdy (May 18, 2012)

Congrats again! She is beautiful, her markings are so cool and unique! Can't wait for some pictures





It was a real help for me to be able to watch your mare and see the foaling- now I sort of know what to expect as far as her indicating behavior before she foals. I was watching Strawberry for about half an hour and I had this feeling she was acting strange, but I hadn't ever watched her before then so I didn't know what her normal was. Then she laid down and boom! Crazy!


----------



## Joanne (May 18, 2012)

Introducing.... Pacific Ocean Myst


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 18, 2012)

A fantastic name for a fantastic filly!


----------



## Wings (May 19, 2012)

Wow, she is extreme! And beautiful


----------



## Joanne (May 19, 2012)

With luck she will be more awake this weekend and with help, I should get better photos of her.


----------



## AnnaC (May 19, 2012)

*Oh Joanne, she's gorgeous!! Many congratulations!!! *



* :ThumbUp *


----------



## Sandy B (May 19, 2012)

Wow! She is a beauty!!! Congrats on another gorgeous baby!


----------



## Joanne (May 20, 2012)

The last two foals will remain in the barn at night for at least another week or two. They need more weight and hair before going outside with the herd.


----------



## MBhorses (May 21, 2012)

o my she is pretty.What color is the last foal?


----------



## Joanne (May 22, 2012)

Strawberry's filly is a black calico pinto. Each day more spots are appearing as she has time out in the sun. She certainly has sabino from her dad, but I suspect she also will have splash and frame.


----------



## kay56649 (May 22, 2012)

Wow!!!! What a stunning and beautiful little baby!! I love the name too!!!


----------



## Joanne (May 30, 2012)

Annie and Candy are still a ways off. By the end of this month, I would guess.

Candy is a maiden and is bred to our stallion Color Prints.


----------



## Joanne (May 30, 2012)

Ultrasounds ar this point just let you know the position, not the age of the foal.We confirmed her in foal on arrival and now just have to watch and wait. Her belly has dropped and she has started making enough changes that we think she will foal later this month. She certainly could do what our last two mares have done and bag up fast and foal. She has had previous foals and always foaled outside at her last home in Kansas.

She is a do it yourself kind of mare and we do not know how she will take to any assistance at foaling.

This is Annie. Annie is a homozygous for tobiano and heterozygous for splash mare. She is homozygous for black. She was bred to a solid bay stallion.


----------



## Joanne (Jun 2, 2012)

Diane I may have been unclear. For anyone, including a veterinarian to tell you the exact gestation of the pregnancy at the point we first ultrasounded her is just not possible. You know you have a live foal and can see the position, but that is about it.

Under 60 days of gestation and you are in buisness. That is the perfect time to ultrasound and be able to know when they "should" foal.

In late gestation it is not possible to pinpoint the last bred date time period. Unfortunatly we just have to wait.

I have only bought a few bred mares in my 19 years of breeding, and when they were bred is always a hit or miss thing. I have no regrets keeping her in a stall since her arrival. She was unfamiliar with being stalled and needed time to settle in. Now she LOVES her nest!

We know we will have a black or bay tobiano foal, the splash white is a 50/50 chance. We will know soon.


----------



## little lady (Jun 2, 2012)

Annie is gorgeous!


----------



## Joanne (Jun 2, 2012)

Anne just arrived here Feb. 19th after the usual issues transporting animals in winter.

She immediatly latched onto Strawberry and considered herself to be Strawberry's bodyguard. Strawberry is the matriach here and before Anne's arrival she had NO IDEA she ever needed a body guard !

Anne is crushed that Strawberry has foaled out, but has risen to the occaision and now is Candy's self proclaimed body guard. Candy was unsure she wanted this service as well, but is warming to the idea.

I have never seen anything like it, so I am just observing, and going along for the ride.

Anne does not run people off (she checks to see if they have cookies in their pockets), but runs off any horses that are getting too close. EXCEPT other pregnant mares or mares and foals.

If you are an open mare or, God forbid, a yearling or two year old, you are NOT welcome near HER horse. Period. No exceptions ever.

She takes no prisoners...


----------



## Joanne (Jun 10, 2012)

We are in the final countdown for these next two mares, Candy and Anne.

They shoudl foal in the next two weeks. Candy is very anxious this am and I am heading out to check her.

They are bioth out during the day until they show signs of being closer. Lights are on at night.

Thanks for watching when you have time.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 10, 2012)

Loved your story about Anne, Joanne. LOL!! Just wondering what Anne will be like when she gets her new baby to protect??


----------



## Eagle (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh Joanne she sounds like a scream, thanks for sharing her quirks with us



I will watch them at night when I can for you.


----------



## Joanne (Jun 13, 2012)

Candy has been making some changes, so we are keeping a halter alarm on her at night just in case she tries something sneeky.

Both mares are feeling more tired and more hungry lately.

Interesting to note is that the lighting at night is a 75 watt black light, which allows them to rest, but my B+W Phillips cams can pick up enough light from for all of us to see them well.

I hate having glaring lights on them all the time.


----------



## cassie (Jun 13, 2012)

yay for progress, I'll have them up when I can for you Joanne



come on girls!!

yeah I agree bout the lights... camera is great


----------



## Joanne (Jun 13, 2012)

Just watching Candy tonight. She has full udders and a small amount of colostrum.

Halter alarm is on.

Cell phone number is 707 357- 4380. You can call, TM or email and I will get them all.

Thank you.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 14, 2012)

Safe foaling!


----------



## cassie (Jun 14, 2012)

all quiet at the moment 1:42am... she is grazing her stall... come on Candy!! we want to see what your cooking!


----------



## Joanne (Jun 15, 2012)

Candy has been laying down on and off this afternoon.

We have her on a Low Alert on Mare Stare http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=pacificpintos


----------



## Joanne (Jun 16, 2012)

Close....Very close...


----------



## Eagle (Jun 17, 2012)

Congratulations Joanne, yet another stunner to add to your collection


----------



## Joanne (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you! This little colt will be adding some color to the new little herd!


----------



## Joanne (Jun 17, 2012)

Here is Candy's colt. A bay pinto with blue eyes!


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 17, 2012)

Joanne said:


> Here is Candy's colt. A bay pinto with blue eyes!
> 
> View attachment 9458
> View attachment 9459
> View attachment 9460


wow you have had some nice foals this year. I love them all. I think the buckskin overo needs to live with me in Mississippi.I would love a filly like the buckskin overo





who is sire of candy's colt? How many more mares do you have to foal?


----------



## Wings (Jun 17, 2012)

:wub He looks great!


----------



## Joanne (Jun 18, 2012)

Prints is the sire of Candy's colt. He is a homozygous for black frame sabino stallion.




Anne is due next, and our last mare, Treasure, is due in mid October!

This is Treasure:




She is bred to Monet:


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh he is just perfect Joanne!! Another fabulous addition to a very colourful set of babies.





How is Anne looking? Oh and I shall be looking forward to seeing what Treasure produces in October, what an attractive girl!


----------



## Joanne (Jun 21, 2012)

Anne has dropped and I cansee the foal moving, but not alot of change in the udders.

I was hoping she woudl foal close to Candy so the two of them could play. Candy's foal is not ready to go out yet over night, so I guess she still has time.


----------



## Joanne (Jun 22, 2012)

That would be nice. We could not get her to leave her stall yesterday. Let's see what today brings.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Jun 23, 2012)

how is she looking today?


----------



## Joanne (Jun 24, 2012)

Her temperment has been off the last few days. She has been reluctant to leave the stall and when she does stays close to home.

I got a drop of colostrum from her two days ago, but no significant udder development. She still has medium size bags.

Today she has that nervous energy eatting straw and anything else she can find.


----------



## Joanne (Jul 1, 2012)

I am still watching her closely, but she has not made any major udder changes.

We did take some new photos of her shed out, if very pregnant.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow Joanne, she looks fabulous



:drool


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh she is soooooooooooooooo gorgeous - and very pregnant!!





Good luck and safe foaling!


----------



## Joanne (Jul 1, 2012)

Yea, she is a beauty.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 3, 2012)

Any updates on Anne? How's she looking?


----------



## Joanne (Jul 3, 2012)

Her belly certainly is big. I am looking forward to her udders changing, but so far they are not.

The baby is moving and you can see her discomfort.

I wish I had more to report.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 5, 2012)

12.10am and she is grazing quietly - looking absolutely HUGE!!


----------



## Joanne (Jul 10, 2012)

Her udders have enlarged a bit, and she is more tired and introspective.

Just waiting for the final signs....


----------



## cassie (Jul 10, 2012)

come on Anne! goodness me! I'm watching again Joanne,

hoping for a very special little baby for you soon!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 11, 2012)

Cant wait to see what she's been hiding from us! Come on Anne - we are all getting a little impatient!


----------



## Joanne (Jul 11, 2012)

Sorry everyone, but the issue with Anne is that she was in a pasture for six months with a stallion, and that her breeding dates were not noted. There is no question that she is in foal, we have done an ultrasound and can see the baby moving.

She has been spending more time yawning and she is clearly getting more tired. At this point we release her during the day to run (well, really lumber) with the other horses to get some exercise. She is happy to be in her stall at night.

This is a mare that has always foaled outside and this will be her first assisted foaling. All previous foals were born alive. We do not know how she will feel about all this attention. She is an independent gal who likes doing things HER way. She has been getting used to being in a stall as well as our checking her udders. The later she is still not fond of. I often will give her a cookie as a bribe when I check them.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 11, 2012)

I've no problem with waiting and watching - so looking forward to seeing what she produces!


----------



## Joanne (Jul 13, 2012)

Getting closer.... At last we are making progress.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 14, 2012)

12.40am and all quiet - playing at statues!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 15, 2012)

Well another night has passed - and she's munching happily!! So we carry on with the waiting game! LOL!!


----------



## Joanne (Jul 15, 2012)

She has been spending more time moving her feed around then eating it. We will see what today brings.

Thanks for watching over her.


----------



## Joanne (Jul 16, 2012)

Anne has not been herself for two days.

Her appetite is down and she is not wanting to move much. Her udders were full today, but not rock hard. We all know that can change quickly.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 16, 2012)

She's in her feed bowl again, bless her!! LOL!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 17, 2012)

She looks a bit fed up with all this waiting, bless her!





Does she still stand around when she's outside Joanne or does she actually take some exercise? Hoping that tonight will be THE night for you - and for her, I'm sure she would be pleased to get rid of some of 'weight' she is having to carry around!


----------



## Joanne (Jul 17, 2012)

She remains restless, is throwing around her food, including a bowl of beet pulp mash (who can pass up on that?), and remains uninterested in moving around when we have her out during the day. She stands with her eyes at half mast and looks miserable.

 

She is not as wide as she was with the fetus moving lower.

 

She has been tripoding (back hooves together).

 

Oh and her poop has been mushy too.

 

Udders are full, but not rock hard...


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh I feel so sorry for them when they get to this final stage, bless them. But it sounds as though she is nearly there - come on Anne, you have nearly completed the course!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 19, 2012)

pm - and it is obviously outside time.


----------



## Joanne (Jul 19, 2012)

She will be in soon. Just a few more minutes. Even though she just stands around looking miserable, I think it is good for her to stretch out and see the other mares.

Thanks for watching her.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh I do agree Joanne, even if they do just stand around, at least they have room to have a good roll if needed, plus getting some fresh air and the company of their friends.


----------



## lexischase (Jul 19, 2012)

I have been watching Anne the past couple of nights, she looks very restless and VERY ready for that baby! She is absolutely stunning, a very unique looking girl! I just love her! Cant wait to see what she is going to have!


----------



## Joanne (Jul 21, 2012)

Annie has been uncomfortable for several days now, however today she has been standing with eyes closed or near closed most of the day. Her udders remain full, even, and hard, though not rock hard. Her teats are flat and I can only get a drop of colostrum out. The udders are not going up and down, but remaining full am and pm. Her vulva is pushed out.

I do think we are finally close to foaling.

IF she gives be any further signs before foaling I will let you know. Otherwise, if you see contractions, loose poop, or any other signs, please let me know.

Thank you all for watching her. As you know, we bought her bred with unknown dates.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 21, 2012)

With a bag that stays the same night and day, she must be getting very close now - so exciting!

Fingers crossed for a safe easy foaling.


----------



## Joanne (Jul 21, 2012)

Rock hard udders at last this evening !!

She is not generous with her colostrum, so we wait some more...

Soon I think.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 22, 2012)

She really is keeping us on tenderhooks isn't she. Looking relaxed and contented at the moment - but maybe in a few hours???


----------



## Joanne (Jul 22, 2012)

Close, very close to foaling.

Check that you are viewing a live cam and not a stopped one. There have been a couple of times that you have commented on Anne when she has been outside for a few hours. I think your cam froze on an old feed.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for the update Joanne - I do keep refreshing my laptop when I'm watching. She's nibbling her hay right now, but WOW!! her tummy really has dropped!!

Unfortunately, it's almost my bed time and due to a very busy day I have a stinking headache, so will be hitting the hay anytime now! But I should be up in the morning around 1am your time so hopefully she will wait for me!!

Keping my fingers crossed for you and sending prayers for a safe and sucessful foaling.


----------



## cassie (Jul 22, 2012)

yippee! we are getting close to foaling FINALLY! lol she is looking very quiet standing resting in her spot at 8:00pm come on girl anytiime now...


----------



## Wings (Jul 22, 2012)

Fingers crossed


----------



## Joanne (Jul 23, 2012)

Guess there is some last minute painting to do before it is finished!

She was pacing so much at 2 am that I got dressed and laid back in bed eyes wide open, ready to jump up and run.

I can see mushy poop in the stall.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 23, 2012)

Maybe she's going to be a daytime foaler??????????????????????


----------



## Joanne (Jul 23, 2012)

I took her out for a brief grass eating and walk while her stall was cleaned. She was having, and is, having contractions.

She pulled me back to her stall !


----------



## lexischase (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh how exciting!!!!!! Watching her now!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 23, 2012)

COME ON ANNE!!!


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad someone sees something exciting because I rarely see this mare move! And I don't know how Joanne does it, because it seems like we were watching mares together back in April and we were DONE so long ago that all our foals are halter broken and learning trail patterns and you are still "mare-staring". And it seems like you never had a break....I hope this is your last one for this season???


----------



## Joanne (Jul 23, 2012)

You may remember I bought this mare in foal and there were no dates except pasture bred for six months starting on April 1st. I was worried sick bringing her in thinking that she was further along, though she arrived at the end of January. Later than I wanted due to the holidays. It would have been much simpler if she had been open LOL!

I have never regreted getting her. She is a street smart, thinking kind of gal, who, fingers crossed will be just fine birthing.

We started birthing in March and have had nine births.

After Anne? One more birth.

My mare "Treasure" did not read the book that said getting bred on Thanksgiving was too late in the year for them to have a heat cycle. She will be in the barn in September. She LOVES barn life and should keep us all entertained.

This is Treasure. She lives up to her name....


----------



## Wings (Jul 23, 2012)

They're certainly keeping you busy!


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 23, 2012)

Well, my very first foal was born in late November in New England back in 1973. I bought a nice riding mare in March who turned out to have been bred to a jack so had a mule. She obviously didn't read that book about not coming in heat over the winter either!

Treasure will be something for us Mare starers to look forward to when all our foals are weaned!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 23, 2012)

come on Anne! I'm watching now! and glued to the screen show us your bubby!

wow Treasure is beautiful



can't wait to see what she has


----------



## cassie (Jul 23, 2012)

hmm, Anne looking quite agitated.... holding her tail up walking very awkwardly, labored breathing and chewing of her mouth...(hard to see if she is actually yawning or just making movements with her mouth.. she sure is looking ready from behind! come on girl lets see that baby!


----------



## cassie (Jul 24, 2012)

all quiet again



I did see the baby moving just then up near her flank so surely it won't be long!! come on Anne!


----------



## cassie (Jul 24, 2012)

just a little bit of yawning just then, then she looked like she wanted to lie down then changed her mind... hmmm


----------



## cassie (Jul 24, 2012)

Anne was just down and straight back up, I saw low alert put on her so I'm guessing someone is watching... come on girl! lets do it again and this time push!


----------



## cassie (Jul 24, 2012)

tried to go back down but couldn't get comfy... more yawning!


----------



## cassie (Jul 24, 2012)

hmmm butt tuck and still searching for a good place to lie down...definitley not comfortable...and down she goes... although not in a very good foaling postition! back up... goodness Anne! Joanne are you out there?

high alert...


----------



## cassie (Jul 24, 2012)

lights just turned on


----------



## cassie (Jul 24, 2012)

and down again... and back up again!


----------



## cassie (Jul 24, 2012)

down again out flat... back sternal half roll and up again

and down again... flat, and up... come on anne! foal already!

back down, out flat... contractions but back up again, poor Anne!

I see Joanne! come on Anne mummy is here! you can foal now


----------



## Wings (Jul 24, 2012)

Hope everythings ok, I always get so nervous at this point.


----------



## cassie (Jul 24, 2012)

yeah me too, she has been up and down so much



praying for you guys Joanne. oh and back down. poor Anne! come on pretty girl you can do it!


----------



## Wings (Jul 24, 2012)

here we go!


----------



## cassie (Jul 24, 2012)

YAY I see the sac!! come on girl! you can do it!! praying for you guys Joanne!


----------



## Wings (Jul 24, 2012)

woohooo!!!!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 24, 2012)

yippee!!! wow! tiny little baby! yay it moved



good girl Anne!

brilliant work Joanne


----------



## Wings (Jul 24, 2012)

things certainly got moving quickly there! I missed a part of it while reaching for my drink!


----------



## JAX (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow as little as the foal looks from here I would say Anne still looks pregnant enough to pop out a second!





Good Girl Anne! Congrats Congrats

Oh wait...



ray


----------



## cassie (Jul 24, 2012)

hope everything is ok Joanne... all I see right now is rafters... praying still!


----------



## Wings (Jul 24, 2012)

Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh goodness - adding my prayers!



ray


----------



## Wings (Jul 24, 2012)

I've got more info through another group I'm on but not sure if I should post it?


----------



## Joanne (Jul 24, 2012)

As you noted the baby was a breach and too small to survive (yes I know she looks huge!), but it was Anne, not the foal.

No need for us all to see him struggle and he passed quickly, but long enough for Anne to get that he was not normal. She is still healthy. I am fine. Sad that we lost one, but know this one was not meant to live.

This was my first live breach delivery, but made sooo much easier as it was a tiny foal.

Cams will be back on in the am. Thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers. Anne will be in a stall for a while and then back with her herd.


----------



## Wings (Jul 24, 2012)

I am so sorry for yours and Anne's loss



My heart goes out to you guys.

Hugs.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh I am so very sorry Joanne, but I'm thankful that Anne is ok, bless her. No wonder she looked so wide for so long. Well done to you for getting the little fella out so fast.

((((HUGS)))) for you and for sweet Anne.


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 24, 2012)

So sorry. As Diane said, such a sad ending to a long wait but glad Anne will be OK. And that you have another one to wait for. Hugs.


----------



## lexischase (Jul 24, 2012)

Just woke up and immediately pulled up the camera, I instantly knew something was wrong when I saw the rafters. So sad to come on here and read the foal didn't make it. More than thankful Anne is alright! Very lucky it went as smooth and as quick as it did. Hugs!


----------



## Joanne (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you. all for your kindness.

Truely Anne and I are just fine. She will be back on cameras later today, but out for a well deserved stroll for the day. If she seems tired we will bring her in sooner.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 24, 2012)

I have just got home and came straight to see Annie. Joanne I am so sorry for your loss. I am glad Annie is ok and recovering mentally.

RIP little one


----------



## Joanne (Jul 24, 2012)

Anne is still calling for her foal and following me around. I am hoping she will be willing to be in her stall tonight and back on camera.

If not we will find a safe spot with her herd to help heal her pain.

Physically Anne is just fine, which is all that matters to me.

I am fine with it as the foal was clearly not meant to be alive.


----------



## cassie (Jul 24, 2012)

Joanne, I just want to say what a wonderful person you are






you handled everything so well with Anne, and have been so calm through all of this, big hugs

I really hope and pray Anne goes through this ok, she is such a beautiful mare. poor thing.


----------



## Joanne (Jul 24, 2012)

She means a lot to me. She just arrived at the end of January, but stole our hearts from the start.

This mare is truly 3 demensional. She has a complex personality and is an intellectual, college grad with a masters program kind of gal.

I am so proud of her allowing me to foal her breach foal and trusting me. I just watched the replay and she stood up throughout the manipulations and birthing of the foal. That allowed me to get the foal out quickly.

To have a horse's trust in a crisis like this is so rewarding for me. I am just glad she was able to allow me to help her. Because of that we were able to do it quickly without having to wait for a veterinarian to arrive. Though I was in communication with the vet both during and after the birth.

Anne's health was paramount in my thoughts.


----------



## Joanne (Jul 24, 2012)

Her standing up made all the difference in the breach birth. I was so, so lucky she trusted me after only six months.

It is ironic that all her previous four births were out in a pasture unattended and live, and I have all the bells and whistles and have a dead foal.

Ahh fate can be fickle.

Off to bed early to get some much needed sleep. These stars I am seeing are blinding......

Thank you all for your encouragement. Anne is back on the live camera and seems to be fine. I will continue to monitor her tonight and hope to let her out in the am.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 25, 2012)

Give Anne a big hug from all of us Aunties, and take one for yourself too Joanne - you both deserve it.





((((HUGS))))


----------



## Joanne (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you. I am hoping Anne has a good day out with the herd today.


----------



## Joanne (Jul 28, 2012)

Anne has requested to be with the other mares and their foals. She is the most contented there and does not bother the mares and lets the foals and mares eat with her.

For the first few days after she foaled she wanted to be with them during the day and back in her stall at night. But starting last night she made it clear she did not want to come back into the stall at night.

Since the exercise is good for her and she is stress free with "her herd", we are allowing her to stay with them.

The cams will be off for a few weeks while we clean the stalls from this years foaling and prepare a stall for Treasure. Then we willl be back on foal watch.

See you then.


----------



## Wings (Jul 28, 2012)

Give Anne a hug






It's so nice to see a breeder listening to their horses.


----------



## Joanne (Jul 28, 2012)

Right now I am ready to bubble wrap her and keep her in the barn. LOL

But fortunatly she knows better than I do.


----------



## Joanne (Aug 1, 2012)

Anne was the one mare I would have loved to have bred for next year, but we had hoped she would foal earlier.

I am undecided. She is having her first heat now, just a week after foaling. She is content with the moms and babies and I am letting her continue to exercise daily and go through the hormonal postpartum changes. I would love to breed her to Jazz, but I know even if I do, not all mares will get in foal after foaling. I plan to give her another month and see how she is. We are able to ultrasound her and see what her uterus looks like and if she is ovulating.

Tempting though. Anne x Jazz




X


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 1, 2012)

So glad to hear that she is making a steady recovery, both physically and mentally. Yes, that cross would be soooooooo tempting, but as you said, it does make for a rather late foal next year. Still we all know that you have Anne's best interests at heart and I cant wait to see the resulting baby if you do go ahead.


----------



## Wings (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice cross! I know what you mean though about late babies, my latest ones are December babies which puts them right at the start of Aussie summer. I'm not rebreeding one of those girls so I can push her back earlier in the season. It also puts them well out of contention for showing as the group I'm with insists on them being 3 months old.


----------



## cassie (Aug 1, 2012)

wow!! what a cross that would be!! I can see what you mean about the late foaling





I know you will make the right decision Joanne



give our special Anne a big hug from me!


----------



## MBhorses (Aug 16, 2012)

Joanne o wow o wow what a match they would be.Keep us posted on Anna she and the sire are so Fine.


----------



## Joanne (Aug 23, 2012)

Treasure is in a barn stall now. She 273 days today and this is her first foal. We do not expect a foa luntil October.

She seemed to need some TLC and we though some extra care would be good for her.

Camera lights are off at night for now.


----------



## cassie (Aug 23, 2012)

woohoo thats so exciting!  hope that all goes well for her!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 24, 2012)

Ooooo another girl to be watching - good luck Joanne!


----------



## Wings (Aug 24, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## Joanne (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks. It is her first and I will take all the luck I can get!


----------



## Joanne (Sep 7, 2012)

288 days and counting. We have lights on at night now. She is out crusing during the day.


----------



## cassie (Sep 10, 2012)

have been watching her, and her rat LOL. she is standing quielty at the moment... such a pretty girl, really hope everything goes well for you!


----------



## Joanne (Sep 18, 2012)

The rats have found a new home...

Treasure has been sleeping quietly at night.


----------



## Joanne (Oct 4, 2012)

315 days and counting.....


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 4, 2012)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you - good luck!


----------



## lexischase (Oct 4, 2012)

So exciting! I have watched her the past couple of nights


----------



## cassie (Oct 9, 2012)

YAY so glad she is getting closer 

I have been watching, when I can all has been quiet so haven't been commenting, she sure is getting big though



yay for a baby soon


----------



## Joanne (Oct 27, 2012)

338 days and counting. Treasure was very restless last night and up and down.

We are still waiting for some significant udder development, but her tail is loose. She may bag up after foaling, so we are watching her.

Next years line up looks very colorful. Of note, we did get Annie back in foal. She lost her foal this year, so we are very excited!


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 27, 2012)

Oooooo great news about Annie!

Thanks for the update on Treasure - I've been having problems getting tuned into marestare lately so,quite frankly, I've not been bothering. However will try again now that Treasure is getting so close.

Good luck and safe foaling.


----------



## Wings (Oct 27, 2012)

Fingers crossed for a safe foaling


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 28, 2012)

1.30am and all quiet at the moment.


----------



## Joanne (Oct 30, 2012)

And still we wait for the birth ......


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 30, 2012)

LOL!! So I see from my visits to the cam!! Cant be much longer though.................................can it?????????


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 2, 2012)

Approx 11.50pm your time and, it may be my imagination but, she looks 'interesting'????


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 5, 2012)

After catching her several times during the night, resting peacefully or hoovering her stall, she is now happily eating her brekky with obviously no intention of relieving everyones frustration! LOL!!


----------



## cassie (Nov 6, 2012)

can't believe Treasure still hasn't foaled!



lol poor baby!

been watching when I can... sure can't wait to see this baby... Finally LOL


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 7, 2012)

Approx 3am and lots of heavy breathing going on, plus, if she's not listening to something outside her stall, then she is 'listening' to her tummy! Maybe............................................................??????

Come on Treasure - you can do it!!


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 7, 2012)

Obviously last night was not the one!! Roll on tonight - possibly!


----------



## kristi0119 (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm think I'm the last one to the party...I just found the camera link (I know, I know...but I'm new)! How fun! I might be addicted!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 8, 2012)

Middle of the night again and she's still just hoovering! I suggest that she stops that at once and concentrates more on TCB (taking care of business!!).


----------



## Joanne (Nov 8, 2012)

I did an ultrasound on her yesterday and the foal's head is in the right position. Udders remain unimpressive. It was raining today and she was in all day. Think she will be ready for a good roll tomorrow.


----------



## countrymini (Nov 9, 2012)

Have to break my silence - COME ON TREASURE!!! lol


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 9, 2012)

Remember what your Momma says Treasure - lots of big rolls when you are next outside!!

2.30am and as usual she's dozing!


----------



## kristi0119 (Nov 9, 2012)

Still hoovering...can't believe she hasn't popped! I bet she's miserable!


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 9, 2012)

I can't wait to see her foal keep us posted


----------



## Jade10 (Nov 12, 2012)

Im joining in a bit late but late is better than never



She is just laying down resting, hopefully thinking about squeezing that foal.. Just as i was about to post, shes back up standing lol


----------



## kristi0119 (Nov 13, 2012)

She's looking irritated...lots of tail swishing, belly biting and turning to look at her belly...maybe soon?!?!?! I thought for sure if I didn't look at the cam for 24 hours that she would surely foal...not so much...


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 14, 2012)

11.45am and the cam is down (for me?) - perhaps it is just because Treasure is outside. Fingers crossed that all is ok!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Nov 14, 2012)

Lol, I have been lurking here impatiently waiting on Treasure too. I was debating on using Marestare but now wonder if I should because I am so shy! You guys are funny.


----------



## lil hoofbeats (Nov 15, 2012)

has someone called Joanne?


----------



## lil hoofbeats (Nov 15, 2012)

called her and she is at the barn,


----------



## lil hoofbeats (Nov 15, 2012)

she is down and pushing


----------



## lil hoofbeats (Nov 15, 2012)

baby out at 6:16 nc time!!!!!

Saw Joanne throw the filly towel!!!!


----------



## lexischase (Nov 15, 2012)

WOOHOO!!! I finally caught a live birth!!! Treasure seems a bit shocked still, but she just stood up



such a good girl!! What an adorable filly



I took a screenshot but it won't let me upload


----------



## Joanne (Nov 15, 2012)

A repost from Mare Stare:

Thank you to all you "Aunties" that called and woke me up. You were all indeed right that she was about to foal and had I been reading earlier posts, there were several of you that saw it more than an hour in advance.

 

 For those that were watching live, the labor was happening but the water did not break. I watched for several minutes and she was having good contractions with no change. When I checked her I could feel the placenta in her hoohoo, and after verifying that I could feel hooves and a muzzle, I broke the sac.

 

 Once again labor started and the amnionic sac was right at the opening and yet the labor was not pushing the foal further out. Once the feet were at the opening I broke the amnionic sac and started assisting the foal out. It was a slow go, especially as this is her first foal. I did not want her to tear, but wanted the foal out A.S.A.P.

 

 Fortunatly I was able to get the foal out safely and she is a quite active foal. 





 

 Both Sire AND Dam are homozygous black, so this filly will be as well. Soooo even though she looks white, she is a black horse. Confused yet 



?? 

 

 She does have some spots of color on her rump, and her ears have roan like color as well. More color may appear as she gets older, as foals are lighter than adults.

 

 Her sire is a sabino splashed white and dam is a frame sabino splashed white, so there are five color genes between them. Likely she will be carrying at least three color genes and could very well be homozygous for one or more.

 

 Only her dna geneticist will be able to tell us for sure. 

 

 She is a color producing dynamo.

 

 As I said on my Tweet from the barn, the phone calls that woke us up made all the difference to getting there in a timely manner. Though when I woke up she was standing innocently in the corner and looked no difference. I got up and got dressed and by that time and with an additional call from Julie in NC I saw her have a contraction and headed to the barn.

 

 You have no idea how much both Treasure and I appreciate your watching over her.


----------



## little lady (Nov 15, 2012)

I got to say she is just too precious! I am really enjoying watching her on cam!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Nov 15, 2012)

Darn, wish she would have picked an earlier time



! I got tired of watching her hold up the wall lol. I think I just got convinced again to check into Marestare.

Oops. Congratulations on a little beauty Joanne!


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 15, 2012)

Many CONGRATULATIONS Joanne - what a gorgeous little filly. Makes that long wait suddenly very worth while!


----------



## Danielleee (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm so mad I missed it I've been watching every night for the longest time. she foaled right after I stopped watching and went to sleep! Filly is gorgeous though congrats!


----------



## chandab (Nov 15, 2012)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## countrymini (Nov 15, 2012)

So excited I finally saw a birthing! I only hopped on last night to have a read and saw Lil Hoofbeats 'i've called her and she's at the barn' comment and got to see the whole thing. Congratulations Joanne, and awesome job, you looked so in control the whole time!


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 15, 2012)

Who was treasure bred to I forgot lol

aw congrats Joanne You have had some nice foals this year.






What was your final count of foals this years fillies and colts and colors?

I can't wait to see photos


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 15, 2012)

Congrats on a great ending to your foaling season! Of course I missed it, but I have been sick all week so not surprised. As long as Treasure did her job, that is what matters.


----------



## kristi0119 (Nov 15, 2012)

YAY Treasure!!!! Such a cute little filly! I think I watched for a half hour or more today while the lil girl snoozed in the hay! Such a cool experience being able to watch it on the barn cam!!!! Thanks for sharing your girls with us


----------



## Wings (Nov 15, 2012)

Congrats!! I cant wait to see pics


----------



## kristi0119 (Nov 15, 2012)

Is it just me, or is this like when you have your own newborn?!?!? I'm watching the cam and she is so sleepy and so still....I keep thinking "is she breathing, is she ok" LOL! Just like when I had my daughter...constant worry! She's so cute to watch on the screen - I can only imagine how cute she is in person!


----------



## Wings (Nov 16, 2012)

I do the same during the first week!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Nov 16, 2012)

I got exhausted yesterday watching her trying to find the milk bar. I don't know if she had nursed by that point, but I DO know I sat for over an hour oohing and awhing over her when I should have been doing a lot of other horsey chores lol.


----------



## Joanne (Nov 25, 2012)

I was asked to repost this, so here goes.

Thank you to all you "Aunties" that called and woke me up. You were all indeed right that she was about to foal and had I been reading earlier posts, there were several of you that saw it more than an hour in advance.

 

For those that were watching live, the labor was happening but the water did not break. I watched for several minutes and she was having good contractions with no change. When I checked her I could feel the placenta in her hoohoo, and after verifying that I could feel hooves and a muzzle, I broke the sac.

 

Once again labor started and the amnionic sac was right at the opening and yet the labor was not pushing the foal further out. Once the feet were at the opening I broke the amnionic sac and started assisting the foal out. It was a slow go, especially as this is her first foal. I did not want her to tear, but wanted the foal out A.S.A.P.

 

Fortunatly I was able to get the foal out safely and she is a quite active foal. 





 

As to Jen's questions...

 

Both Sire AND Dam are homozygous black, so this filly will be as well. Soooo even though she looks white, she is a black horse. Confused yet 



?? 





 

She does have some spots of color on her rump, and her ears have roan like color as well. More color may appear as she gets older, as foals are lighter than adults.

 

Her sire is a sabino splashed white and dam is a frame sabino splashed white, so there are five color genes between them. Likely she will be carrying at least three color genes and could very well be homozygous for one or more.

 

Only her dna geneticist will be able to tell us for sure. 





 

She is a color producing dynamo.

 

As I said on my Tweet from the barn, the phone calls that woke us up made all the difference to getting there in a timely manner. Though when I woke up she was standing innocently in the corner and looked no difference. I got up and got dressed and by that time and with an additional call from Julie in NC I saw her have a contraction and headed to the barn.

 

You have no idea how much both Treasure and I appreciate your watching over her.


----------



## Joanne (Nov 25, 2012)

I think we have settled on Pacific Magnolia for the name. She had a slow start for a few days, likely due to the red bag delivery. But then her activity level and her weight zoomed.

She will continue to be in a barn stall and under lights for a while. It is too cold to put her out overnight. So you can watch her on the live cams.


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 25, 2012)

Joanne,

You had alot of nice foals this year. I can't wait to see your future foals for 2013.I have admired your foals, studs and mares.I hoping someday to get wildly marked mare for my sweet Elvis.

Share with us your 2013 mare and stud line up photos please


----------



## Joanne (Nov 27, 2012)

Named... Pacific Sweet Magnolia.

We will try to get a hair sample to send out for color testing this week. We will post the results once we have them.

Melissa there are too many sires and dams due in 2013 to post. Stay tuned and we will post as we start watching them.


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 27, 2012)

Joanne said:


> Named... Pacific Sweet Magnolia.
> 
> We will try to get a hair sample to send out for color testing this week. We will post the results once we have them.
> 
> Melissa there are too many sires and dams due in 2013 to post. Stay tuned and we will post as we start watching them.


When is the first one due?


----------

